# The source of faith



## reformedman (May 3, 2007)

I have a list of who generates the initial faith, but many are just vague or slightly weak when trying to prove that God creates it. I'm trying to help a friend who finds this topic very difficult and I'd like to help him.

The 2 strongest that I showed him was the Greek for Eph 2:8,9 and Heb 12:2

The others I have can be refuted wth grammatics(in english albeit we are neither greek grammarians so it wont help), or by neutrality (it can be by God or by man himself, open door).

BTW, he uses NKJV and he respects my ESV. Any advice?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 4, 2007)

Phil. 1:29 - “. . . for to you it has been granted for Christ’s sake, not only to believe in Him, but also to suffer for His sake.” The word translated here as _granted_ is the verb form of the word grace, and means to graciously give. Just as God graciously gives to every one of His elect a saving faith, so also He graciously gives trials and suffering to His people. Paul is encouraging his readers to recognize that all things come ultimately from the hand of the Father, and he points them to the fact that even _their believing_ in Christ was a grace gift.

2 Pet. 1:1 - “. . . to those who _have received_ a faith of the same kind as ours.” If faith is received, then it follows that faith is given. We do not give ourselves saving faith, it has to be given to us. As explained in John 3:27, “a man can receive nothing unless it has been given him from above.”

1 John 5:20 - “We know that the Son of God has come, and has given us understanding, in order that we might know Him who is true.” To know Christ involves saving faith, and this understanding has been given by Him. If it is given by Him, then it is not of ourselves. Saving faith is thus a gift of God.

1 Cor. 3:6 - “I planted, Apollos watered, but God was causing the growth.” Paul preached the gospel, thereby sowing the gospel seed. Apollos followed up with more preaching and teaching. But God alone causes the gospel seed to germinate. When people come to faith, it is because God has caused it. It is a sovereign gift of God alone. — This is particularly significant to our role in evangelism. It is not our responsibility to produce converts! That is God’s responsibility. It is not our place to package the truth in such a way that it is palatable to unregenerate men. Our responsibility is to preach the Word, to proclaim the bare unadulterated truth of the gospel. God alone causes the growth (cf. Isa. 55:11).

Acts. 18:27 - “he (Apollos) helped greatly those who had believed through grace.” By adding the phrase ‘through grace’, the writer is specifically indicating the means by which they believed. Why is it that some people believe and others do not? It is only because God has extended a special grace to some and not to others. When He gives this grace, they believe. All true Christians have believed through grace, God’s gift.

Acts 13:48 - “and as many as had been appointed to eternal life believed.” Those who believed were those whom God had predetermined would that day believe and receive eternal life. Charles Spurgeon commented on this verse as follows: “Attempts have been made to prove that these words do not teach predestination, but these attempts so clearly do violence to the language that I shall not waste time in answering them. I read: ‘as many as were ordained to eternal life believed,’ and I shall not twist the text but shall glorify the grace of God by ascribing to that grace the faith of every man.” The faith of every believer can be attributed to the specific working of God’s grace in his heart. Faith is a gift of God.

For additional reference, see: John 1:12, 1 Tim. 1:14, Acts 16:14, 1 Cor. 4:7, and 1 Cor. 1:30.


----------



## A5pointer (May 4, 2007)

I would use 1 Corintians chapter 2, shows how understanding God is only possible through the sovereing work of the Holy Spirit. Very clear.


----------



## AV1611 (May 4, 2007)

If Eph 2:8 refers to salvation and he agrees that salvation is a gift then surely it is obvious that faith is a gift also for we are saved through faith and so inorder for salvation to be a gift so must faith be a gift also.  



reformedman said:


> I have a list of who generates the initial faith, but many are just vague or slightly weak when trying to prove that God creates it. I'm trying to help a friend who finds this topic very difficult and I'd like to help him.


----------

